# Tropische Seerosen und Lotos  im Freiland



## Christian (24. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe da mal eine Frage zu tropischen Seerosen, die ich mir nächstes Jahr gerne anschaffen möchte! Wer von euch hält einige Arten im Freiland, natürlich nur im Sommer? 

Meine Idee ist nähmlich einige schwarze Speissfässer an einen Ort zu stellen der fast keinen Schatten bietet, also den ganzen Tag volle Sonne! Damit sie es auch an kälteren Tagen warm haben wollte ich alle Fässer zu einem Kreislauf zusammenschließen, d.h. die oberen Fässer sind nicht schwarz, darin steht der __ Lotos und alle anderen sind schwarz für die Seerosen, im untersten ist eine kleine Pumpe, die pumt das Wasser ins obere wo ein Heizstab sitzt der die Temperatur auf mindesten 20 C° hält, von da aus läuft das warme Wasser von unten in die andeen Becken!

Im Winter kommen die Seerosen dann in saubere Gläser, mit feuchtem Sand. Der Lotos kommt dann in den Teich!


----------



## tina (24. Sep. 2004)

Hi Christian,

der Lotos ist winterhart. Wenn du die Seerosen und den Lotos im Frühjahr in die schwarzen Fässer setzt und diese der Sonne aussetzt, müßte sich das Wasser m. E. auch ohne Heizstab aufwärmen. Der Lotos braucht - glaube ich - ähnlich wie die Wasserhyazinthe, 3 Mon. lang Temperaturen über 20 Grad, um zu blühen. Ich glaube, daß das in einem "normalen" Sommer nur mit den Fässern erreicht werden kann.
Bei den Seerosen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, es kann sein, daß die ganz einfach nicht oder nur bedingt winterhart sind und daß sommerliche Temperatur nicht unbedingt die Blühfreudigkeit beeinflußt.
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## Christian (24. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tina,
das mit den 3 Mon. bei 20 C° kenne ich schon, aber zur Sicherheit dient halt der Heizstab, er schaltet sich an so bald es kälter als 20 C° wird!

Die tropischen Seerosen werde ich nach Werner Wallners Anleitung überwintern, einfach kühl, so um die 10 C° in kleine Marmeladengläser mit feuchtem Sand legen!

Die Wasserhyazinthe hat bei uns im Wohnzimmer wunderschön geblüht!!!

Wolltest du nicht auch einen __ Lotos haben?


----------



## Nestor (25. Sep. 2004)

Nabend Christian

Also __ tropische Seerosen müssen egal woher überwintert werden. (Bei australischen ist es glaube ich noch komplizierter)
Ich überwintere meine George T. Moore im Haus bei mir im Zimmer. Also als "grüne" Pflanze und nicht wie du es vorhast als Knolle. Mir ist die Sache mit der Knollenbildung vorerst zu riskant. Denn taugt die Knolle nichts kann es passieren, dass die Pflanze eingeht etc. 
Ein anderer Grund ist die Blühfreudigkeit. Die soll laut Werner ja bei der Knollenüberwinterung nicht gerade überragend sein.

Nebenbei angemerkt habe ich von Werner dieses Jahr sowohl eine Pflanze als auch Knolle bekommen (war noch mit dran). Die Knolle versuche ich somit seit Juli auszutreiben. Sie treibt zwar, ist aber immer noch sehr klein. 

Welche tropische Seerose möchtest du dir eingentlich beschaffen bzw. hast du dir beschafft? 

Gruß Björn


----------



## StefanS (25. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Christian,

__ Lotos braucht die Temperatur über 20 Grad NICHT AM STÜCK - er hat eine Art inneren Zähler, der die Tage mit ausreichender Temperatur "erfasst". Von daher macht es nichts, wenn die Temperatur auch einmal unter 20° sinkt. Die )= Tage mÜussen eben nur bis zur Blütezeit erreicht werden.

Den Heizstab kannst Du Dir entsprechend dem Ratschlag von Tina wohl sparen. Wichtiger ist ein solcher bei "grüner" Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Christian (25. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Björn,
welche ich mir kaufe weiß ich noch nicht, muss mal nächstes Jahr bei Werner schauen, aber auf alle Fäle blaue wie King of the Blues oder halt George T. Moore! Hm, ich könnte die Seerosen zwar in den Fässern im Haus überwintern, mit dem Heizstab, aber brauchen die nicht viel Licht?

Ein Aquarium ist da auch eine Lösung!

Hallo Stefan,
dass mit dem __ Lotos weiß ich, wenn sein Konto voll ist blüht er in den meisten Fällen!


----------



## StefanS (25. Sep. 2004)

Dann macht es aber doch wenig Sinn, draussen mit Heizstab zuzuheizen ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

